# Broken Gaggia Classic - faulty pump?



## samhurt (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here although I did read a lot about espresso machines on the forum before getting hold of a 2nd hand Gaggia Classic. Tragically after a few months of great coffee something is wrong : (

The pump started making some funny noises and then it stopped sending any water through the group head although the steam wand was working (sort of). Then it started working again a few days later and then stopped again. I've descaled what I can unscrew from the group head but cant back flush.

I've been pretty busy so was back on the stove top machine and using the steam wand to make coffee for a week or so until I had the time to look at it. During this time the steam wand stopped working. When I now flick the switch to start a brew there is the tiniest whimper coming from the pump so I am guessing that this is what I need to replace. I've found them on Ebay for £10-£20 but haven't found much information online about replacing a pump.

I'm a complete novice doing this so any advice or alternative suggestions would be gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

It's difficult to diagnose without seeing it, but as the pumps are cheap it's got to be worth a shot, (no pun intended) check on Utube for a video


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

Yep its the pump thats gone. Would explain why steaming has stopped working. Any water left in the boiler was used up in steaming but with the pump dead the boiler cant refill


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Cool nice one, you should have it up and running in no time


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

try the link on the wiki page for gaggia solenoid issues first, may be solenoid blockage, I explain how to dismantle and clea


----------



## samhurt (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey, thanks for your replies everyone. I finally have some time this weekend so am going to try and replace the pump - I got one from Ebay for about £12 which was great. I found a good step by step disassembly thing online with pictures which I'm going to use to get to the pump so hopefully I'll get it back up and running. Its here if it will help anyone:

http://protofusion.org/wordpress/2012/04/gaggia-classic-disassembly-and-cleaning/

Will report back on progress


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Good luck with it this weekend fella


----------



## samhurt (Mar 15, 2015)

Well that was pretty straightforward, all done and up and running. Must have taken less than an hour in total. Labelling the push on connectors was probably the longest job. I thankfully remembered to prime the pump as I got a sheet telling me how to do it from the guy on Ebay - I wouldn't have known otherwise.

I hope its a while till something else goes wrong with it (I got it 2nd hand so I guess it goes with the territory).

Thanks again everyone...


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice one, Enjoy...


----------

